# Was that you ?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

N258ECR

On the Hull-Zeebrugge Ferry 28th - 29th September, belching out diesel fumes whilst you sat in the cab free of smoke.

The ferry doors were closed and we were loading the van and the kids up behind you, inhaling the acrid diesel fumes Euro I Flavour.

I don't know which part of the simple request that is constantly announced to drivers and passengers.

"Please do not start your engine until the vehicle in-front of you moves off"

I have asked drivers to turn their engines off, which usually results in a hurl of abuse.

Why do you do it?

TM


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

So it was 'Pumpeying ' out smoke!

[It is Portsmouth registerd] :wink:


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Not me! Horrid trick IMHO! I hope that even if the guilty party does not reveal themself on here if they read this they will think twice about doing it again!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*registred*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-humber-15727637


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

That will be a sad day if it happens.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

P&O owned by Dubai World.

Guess even the Arabs are running out of cash..... :roll: 

Ray.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

What with that and Google/Facebook/Amazon et al. avoiding tax on UK sales by having their offices in Ireland or Luxembourg and so making their "profit" abroad I think it's time for a turnover tax.

A straight tax on their turnover in the UK, so it doesn't matter a damn where they claim the profit is made.

Same with ferries, if it operates from a UK port UK laws should apply to all working on them.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

isn't this somewhat off topic? :?:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

So is the flag of convenience reference - it doesn't matter what flag the ship the inconsiderate driver was on flies does it?


Anyway I thought going off topic was compulsory :?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Naffs*

Just really naffs me off.

The ignorance and screw you attitude. Not limited to Motorhomers.

Heard one guy in a car tell his wife to start the engine and get the air con on ready. But too make sure she set it to recirculate to stop the fumes getting in!.

Truck drivers and coach drivers do it to get the systems up and running. But the point is, they have been off 12 hours, whats a few more minutes?.

And I think some people just do not have any common sense or actually listen to the instruction and are too excited about getting off.

TM


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

Agree about this. So unnecessary, pollutes and wastes money.

Actually it is a more general problem as well. You often see cars which are stationary yet the engine is running, often quite noisily, for no apparent reason. Ridiculous!

Phil


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Carry a large potato with you, stuff it up the exhaust pipe and hold it there. :wink:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Naffs*



teemyob said:


> ....................
> 
> And I think some people just do not have any common sense or actually listen to the instruction and are too excited about getting off.TM


Nah - it's simpler that that - they're just thick and arrogant and sometimes both - and usually continue to be so as Brits are just too soft and afraid of confrontation and upsetting people.


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

teemyob said:


> N258ECR
> 
> On the Hull-Zeebrugge Ferry 28th - 29th September, belching out diesel fumes whilst you sat in the cab free of smoke.
> 
> ...


seems like you've experienced this before and one might say almost expected it. If so why were you not prepared?
I always have a gas mask in the cab along with spade and anti skid mats, gas alarms, snow chains, survival bags, defibrulator etc etc.
Means I'm always prepared and don't need to comment about the thoughtlessness of others.


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

Perhaps you should channel your efforts at the ferry company and tell them that in yotr opinion their lower deck ventilation systems are not up to the job... :lol: :lol: :lol: 

As for flag of convenience, yawn, its been going on for years- I sailed with BP under the Bahamas flag in 1987


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

My answer is to (truthfully) tell them I have Asthma and that usually takes the sting out of the request. Most people then just say OK and turn it off.

Gary


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*asmaths*



Gary1944 said:


> My answer is to (truthfully) tell them I have Asthma and that usually takes the sting out of the request. Most people then just say OK and turn it off.
> 
> Gary


My Grandson and Son-In-Law are both have Asthma. But not fair to all. And as stated, this should be up to the crew. When I have asked people in the past, mostly met with disgruntled and sometimes ofensive reactions.

I have approached the crew in the past and have been told it is normal.

But maybe, in-future, ask a member of the ships crew along to intervene ?.

Happy and safe travels!

TM


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

On the fence on this one.

Q. How long would it take to offload all vehicles if the drivers didn't start their engines until the vehicle in front moved off ??. A long time when you consider the HGV's start up time

I for one start my engine when I see any vehicles start to move on my left /right or in front.

Martin [still on the fence]
:computer:


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

rotorywing said:


> On the fence on this one.
> 
> Q. How long would it take to offload all vehicles if the drivers didn't start their engines until the vehicle in front moved off ??. A long time when you consider the HGV's start up time
> 
> ...


But that's fine Martin! By that time the front door has been opened.

This grumble was about people starting their engine whilst these were still closed which we are all asked not to do. Once the doors are opened the fumes will shift. Until then they will just cause extra polution inside the car and lorries decks and has a significant effect on asthmatics amongst others!.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We were once stuck on a BF ferry at Santander for 3+ hours in 40C heat while the crew endeavoured to remove a brand new Range Rover on the ramp whose driver had lost the keys.......

fortunately no-one started their engines or we would all have been asphyxiated in the bowels of the ship with poor ventilation 

eventually they had to get hold of a crane to lift it off intact as no way in could be found..... (says a lot for RR security but that's all......)

Thank heavens the drivers on that ferry did NOT decide to start on the off-chance that they might move in the next 30 minutes or so........

Think safety for all on board - otherwise it's the same as running your engine inside the garage and could well result in serious injuries to some people - perhaps not those whose breathing is "normal" but people with lungs which are damaged by disease such as cancer, or COPD (emphysema + bronchitis).....

None of us would like the thought that because of our impatience someone has lost their life.......

Far fetched? Sadly no - such diseases may well mean that the sufferer struggles with virtually every breath and may even have to breathe oxygen just to keep them alive.

Think of others not yourself.

Dave


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Just thought of the perfect solution for hacked off m/homers.

Make sure your water hose is handy and if adversely affected by fumes stick one end up the offending exhaust and knock on their window - when they open it to see what you want, give them a face full of fumes and say "I think this is yours"


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*doors*



rotorywing said:


> On the fence on this one.
> 
> Q. How long would it take to offload all vehicles if the drivers didn't start their engines until the vehicle in front moved off ??. A long time when you consider the HGV's start up time
> 
> ...


That is a fiar comment, no problem with that.

But we were still docking and the doors were closed. Nobody was going anywhere for quite some time. Driver sat in the cab, engine running sat behing many cars watching doors.

TM


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

This is one of the main reasons we rarely use ferries.

It was particularly unpleasant as a motorbiker.

Long live the chunnel!!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*chunnel*



simandme said:


> This is one of the main reasons we rarely use ferries.
> 
> It was particularly unpleasant as a motorbiker.
> 
> Long live the chunnel!!


And maybe that is part of the answer. The Channel Tunnel obviously police the rule much more seriously.

TM


----------

